# Shannon Hughes Missing In/Near Dahab Egypt



## fajita (Jan 24, 2010)

This is real folks, we are trying to get the word out ASAP.

Shannon Hughes was with the Gaza Freedom March (a delegation of almost 1400 people from 43 countries around the world).
She traveled to Egypt, then with a smaller group on to Israel, to promote a message of peace. 

GFMer Shannon Hughes has not been seen or heard from in 3 days, with suspicious bank withdrawals tracing her from Taba, Israel to Dahab, Egypt. They believe she is still in Dahab. Please pass this along - as of yesterday the situation was declared 'dire' by US officials."

Kristen Coughlin Carr (good friend of my good friend), the aunt of Shannon Hughes (who was staying at Select Hotel) tells us this has been reported to the US embassy, and they have declared her 'missing or abducted' and described the situation as 'dire'. Here's the details she shared with me:

Shannon was last in Jerusalem. She was traveling with a friend. Her friend returned home to the US. Shannon had planned on being on a flight from Cairo to NY, Friday January 22, 2010. She did not get on that flight.

Earlier this week, Shannon called home. She told her mother "I need money, I can't talk". Her family sent her $200 US. That was in Taba, Egypt. She had planned on taking a bus from Taba back to Cairo to fly home. The next thing her family heard from her were a series of weird emails in which she said she said she was taking a cab to Dahab. Shannon began withdrawing money from her bank account in small increments in Taba, and the bank has her taking the last of the money from her account in Dahab.

Her family has contacted the US embassy in Egypt. The US embassy has declared Shannon missing or abducted after seeing the emails she sent. They were advised not to deposit any more money in her bank account, and hope that she will soon call home for more. They have not heard from her in 3 days.

Kristen Coughlin Carr, her aunt has asked that anyone who is still in Egypt, or who might know anyone still in Egypt contact her via Facebook, by adding her as a friend. They are hoping that facebook/twitter will greatly increase the chances of finding her. She can be contacted directly Facebook page devoted to this or Kristen's page but this site won't somehow let me put her e-mail out for you, but it's not really a URL, if you search under Shannon Hughes, her photo can be found there as well.
Please spread the word. Can contact me.


----------



## bagpus (Aug 4, 2009)

*Shannon Hughes*

I have received the following update from her Aunt that she got in a Cab from Dahab to Cairo, several people have spoken to the driver. But she has yet to check in at the airport. 
Lets cross our fingers she got held up by the flooding, missed her flight and is having fun hanging out somewhere..............


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

'Missing' US activist briefly held at Cairo airport | Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## bagpus (Aug 4, 2009)

She is safe and on her way home so panic over. Hopefully next time she will keep in proper contact with her family and not waste everyones time.


----------

